# effects this fast?



## wrenlklein (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,
Diagnosed with Hashi's in early December. Been on 50 mcg Synthroid since then. Got a new TSH last week and it went from 11.8 to 3.13.

We are trying to have a baby so it's not quite low enough yet, but the response in 6 weeks time is great! However, because of the baby-trying, the dosage was upped to 75. I started taking it on Saturday and both Saturday and Sunday I am back in an extremely depressed and high anxious state, much like I felt prior to taking the Synthroid (but that also may have been due to the fact that my baby had died and I was being screend for cancer and couldn't get pregnant again too).

I am surprised however that the raised dosage would take effect so quickly and throw me into a horrible emotional state suddenly. What do you think? Could it be that I just respond quickly to these things?

I plan on going back to the 50 tomorrow and the next day to see what happens. Could be that 75 is too high.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wrenlklein said:


> Hi,
> Diagnosed with Hashi's in early December. Been on 50 mcg Synthroid since then. Got a new TSH last week and it went from 11.8 to 3.13.
> 
> We are trying to have a baby so it's not quite low enough yet, but the response in 6 weeks time is great! However, because of the baby-trying, the dosage was upped to 75. I started taking it on Saturday and both Saturday and Sunday I am back in an extremely depressed and high anxious state, much like I felt prior to taking the Synthroid (but that also may have been due to the fact that my baby had died and I was being screend for cancer and couldn't get pregnant again too).
> ...


When you started taking the 75 mcg., would that be a new Rx or are you splitting the 50's? I ask because the filler in the 75 mcgs. may be doing this if in fact you are taking the 75 mcg. tab.

It would seem much too soon for you to feel a reaction otherwise as it generally takes a good 8 weeks for the T4 to build up in your system. Although that statement is NOT written in stone. We each are so different in the way we react to things.


----------



## wrenlklein (Dec 16, 2009)

It's a new tablet. I went back on the 50 mcgs and don't feel as crazy, weepy, depressed or anxious today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wrenlklein said:


> It's a new tablet. I went back on the 50 mcgs and don't feel as crazy, weepy, depressed or anxious today.


Do you have a pill splitter? If not, they are only a couple of bucks at any drugstore. Did you take take 1 1/2 tabs (75 mcg.) or not?

If and when you do that if you have not already let me know. If it is the filler, your doc can just Rx you suffient amount of 50's to get you through by splitting.


----------



## wrenlklein (Dec 16, 2009)

I haven't tried splitting the 50 mcgs. The new rx was for 75 and that's what I took. I went back on 50 today and wasn't so out of control. I think it is the 75 mcg pill. I'll go back on it after another day to see for sure. If I have the same reaction (and I dread that horrible day), I'll call and let my doc know that there's something in the 75 that's not right and ask to split the 50s. 
Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

wrenlklein said:


> I haven't tried splitting the 50 mcgs. The new rx was for 75 and that's what I took. I went back on 50 today and wasn't so out of control. I think it is the 75 mcg pill. I'll go back on it after another day to see for sure. If I have the same reaction (and I dread that horrible day), I'll call and let my doc know that there's something in the 75 that's not right and ask to split the 50s.
> Thanks!


You are so welcome and please let us know.


----------

